# Erfahrungen mit IZ3D



## noxXx (22. Oktober 2011)

Guten Abend PCGHX,

ich habe mir gerade auf eBay ein 4er Pack Rot-Cyan Anaglyph 3D-Brillen gekauft. Ein Kollege aus meinem Clan will sich auch welche holen und hat auch schon testweise den IZ3D-Treiber installiert, was aber zu PB-Kicks in BFBC2 geführt hat.
Da ich über Google nur auf ältere Threads gekommen bin und hier im Forum auch noch kein Thread zu sein scheint, der sich explizit mit IZ3D beschäftigt, wollte ich hier mal fragen ob ihr Erfahrungen damit habt, die ihr hier posten könntet, insbesondere über den Anaglyph-Treiber. Wichtig wäre eben Erfahrungen bzgl. PB/VAC und was es da sonst so gibt (kann man den Treiber z.B. deaktivieren, bevor man ein PB-Game online zockt?), wie sich das ganze Leistungstechnisch bemerkbar macht und ob es sich lohnt(sprich: wie sind die Effekte so?). Nicht dass die Farben durch 3D so verfälscht werden, dass man z.B. beim BC2/BF3 oder sonstige Shooter zocken die Gegner nicht mehr richtig erkennt.
Für mich als Brillenträger mit ziemlich vielen Dioptrien (wie viel genau bleibt mein geheimnis) wären auch Erfahrungen anderer Brillenträger von Interesse.
3D soll auf meinem PC laufen (siehe Signatur).

Natürlich möchte ich das auch probieren sobald die Brillen da sind, aber vielleicht kann halt schon jemand vorab Erfahrungen/Tipps posten.
Sobald ich die Brille+Zeit habe werde ich natürlich auch nochmal meinen Senf dazugeben.
Wenn jemand von euch ne 3D-Brille hat, könnt ihr auch auf http://www.iz3d.com/ den Anaglyph-IZ3D-Treiber laden und testen.

Noch eine Frage: Was ist AMD HD3D genau und was braucht man dafür?

MFG noxXx


----------

